# Different fruit fly morphologies



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

So during genetics in school we had to culture and map the genes of a variety of different fruit fly mutants including curly wing, wingless, vestigial wings, etc...

Has anyone tried culturing any of these guys or would be interested? I do have access to a large amount of these guys and they would be purebreeding stocks. They otherwise just get discarded. I think it would be cool to have the variety. All are D. melanogaster.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would be interested!! 
were are you located?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If memory serves, the curly wing dont produce as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2013)

On the topic of breeding fruit flies, I currently am clutivating two different varieties of hydei, one that is black and one that is a medium brown. I find in exactly the same culturing conditions I get about 30-50% more production out of the blacks than the browns. I am currently mixing/cross breeding them to see if I can get even more production and vigor. too early to tell the reuslts on this. Has anyone else experimented with this. Some said they would cross and start to fly but that has not happened.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frogparty said:


> If memory serves, the curly wing dont produce as well.


I was thinking that turkish gliders were the curly phenotype? (note: I have not worked with either)


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Evan Keller said:


> So during genetics in school we had to culture and map the genes of a variety of different fruit fly mutants including curly wing, wingless, vestigial wings, etc...
> 
> Has anyone tried culturing any of these guys or would be interested? I do have access to a large amount of these guys and they would be purebreeding stocks. They otherwise just get discarded. I think it would be cool to have the variety. All are D. melanogaster.



I would be interested.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> I was thinking that turkish gliders were the curly phenotype? (note: I have not worked with either)


I have turkish gliders. I wouldn't describe their wings as curly. I would say they are extremely prolific. They are the most prolific fly I have worked with.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

I would be interested as well, looking for a fly like the Turkish gliders. Production with Turks is amazing.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I have turkish gliders. I wouldn't describe their wings as curly. I would say they are extremely prolific. They are the most prolific fly I have worked with.


I'm with Doug, my "gliders" out produce all my other types of flies!!!!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, well I have no idea how productive the curly mutation is, but their description really sounds like turkish gliders. Here is how the curly wing drosophila look like:










Is that what the turkish gliders look like?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

SO I did some digging around, and here's the best answer I could find, from EDs Fly Meat:



EDs Fly Meat said:


> There is no "Turkish Glider". I have done a ton of research trying to find paperwork on a Turkish Glider. The fly may not be D. melanogaster either. I have a college buddy who dabbles in this area thinks it may be some other species of Drosophila. They do in fact have a commonly induced x-ray or UV wing mutation. The wing morphology is well documented as a glider, or sometimes as a curlywing. The are unique in that they do retain the reproductive rates of wild type flies.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> On the topic of breeding fruit flies, I currently am clutivating two different varieties of hydei, one that is black and one that is a medium brown. I find in exactly the same culturing conditions I get about 30-50% more production out of the blacks than the browns. I am currently mixing/cross breeding them to see if I can get even more production and vigor. too early to tell the reuslts on this. Has anyone else experimented with this. Some said they would cross and start to fly but that has not happened.


If you mean the gold hydei, I did this accedentally a while back. Not paying attention, I dumped some golds in ith my blacks. I decided to keep culturing from that original mixed culture. After about five or six culture generations, they held at about 20% golds (based solely on visual estimation). After several more generations there were no golds to be seen, but about a year later I had a culture throw some golds. I believe it is a simple recessive gene.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> Oh, well I have no idea how productive the curly mutation is, but their description really sounds like turkish gliders. Here is how the curly wing drosophila look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my turkish gliders have long, sleek, swept back wings.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It's funny that this has been discussed before... 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...elanogastor-turkish-gliders-2.html#post166740

Originally the gliders were listed as "curly winged" http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/1744-curly-winged-d-melanogaster-aka-gliders.html but the name was changed to glider and then to "turkish" gliders by one vendor... So it's a real argument as to whether it was actually a new strain or just a rebranding to sell cultures. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Evan Keller said:


> So during genetics in school we had to culture and map the genes of a variety of different fruit fly mutants including curly wing, wingless, vestigial wings, etc...
> 
> Has anyone tried culturing any of these guys or would be interested? I do have access to a large amount of these guys and they would be purebreeding stocks. They otherwise just get discarded. I think it would be cool to have the variety. All are D. melanogaster.


Yes, a number of these are available in the hobby or have been repeatedly over time. 
The wingless and vestigial have both been marketed as "flightless" and people did have problems by combining the two... curly wings were called gliders and there is some discussion that they were subsequently renamed turkish gliders by one vendor as an attempt to sell cultures... 
One of the more popular are the yellow flightless mutants that are sold as "golden delicious". 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry everybody, work/life has been very busy. I am located in SE PA/DE area. If anyone is interested please let me know and I can try and get some morphs ASAP. Local pickup only though sorry for those not in the area.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, the flies will be mapped crosses between Curly wing Dicheate flies and Chocolate Flies. The Curly wing Dicheate are trait is recessive and the chocolate is dominant so there will be a mixture of curly winged flies that don't fly as well as ones with wild type wings based on the dominance of the traits and the crossing which was done.
I will work on getting what I can and will update once I know for sure. 

Cheers, 
Evan


----------

